# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2016



## Dan (1 Abr 2016 às 10:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

Boa Tarde!!
Abril começou bastante frio, minima de *1,1ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e *15,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2016 às 15:15)

Dia de primavera, muito agradável para andar na rua 
Tatual: *16,4ºC *
*35% HR*
*vento fraco de Norte*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2016 às 20:07)

Boas,
O final do dia por aqui foi assim:




Máx: *17,1ºC*
Min: *1,1ºC
*
Agora vento nulo e já vai refrescando, estão *11,3ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2016 às 00:50)

Boas,
Sigo com *5,8ºC *e vento nulo, mais uma noite bem fresquinha 
*71% HR

*


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Abr 2016 às 16:40)

Boas,
Sol e algumas nuvens por aqui, chuva só deve aparecer lá para a noite.


----------



## talingas (2 Abr 2016 às 19:16)

Por aqui o céu rapidamente se tornou muito nublado.. Ainda deu para aproveitar uns raios de sol durante a tarde.. Por agora 13,4°C e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2016 às 19:30)

Boa Tarde!
Horizonte já com muitas nuvens, o sol desapareceu, mas as nuvens vão percorrendo a serra e aqui o céu ainda está praticamente limpo:




O dia foi agradável...
Máx: *16,3ºC*
Min: *1,8ºC
*
Tatual: *13,1ºC*
*vento fraco *


----------



## talingas (2 Abr 2016 às 22:25)

Por aqui está a chover fraco..


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2016 às 22:34)

Chuviscos e *11,8°C*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2016 às 00:08)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2016 às 01:02)

Já parou, na estação do Assumar a frente rendeu *2,3mm *(1,1mm ontem (dia 2) e 1,2mm hoje).
estão *10,3ºC *
Já começa a aparecer outra frente no radar


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2016 às 12:21)

Bom dia,
Choveu bem de manhã a frente oclusa rendeu *1,5mm *na estação do Assumar, o acumulado do dia vai em *2,7mm*
Neste momento não chove e estão *11,5ºC
*
Pelas previsões amanhã será um dia chuvoso


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Abr 2016 às 12:24)

Há uma estação no Assumar?

Por aqui, 10,3ºC com vento moderado e chuva fraca. 1,7mm acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2016 às 12:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há uma estação no Assumar?
> 
> Por aqui, 10,3ºC com vento moderado e chuva fraca. 1,7mm acumulados.


1.7mm? acho que choveu um pouco mais por aqui, mas daqui aí, ainda são alguns kms... tenho mesmo de arranjar um pluviometro...
á pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2016 às 12:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há uma estação no Assumar?


Sim, é da Netatmo, também não sabia da sua existência, foi o membro @jonas_87 que me disse como tem pluviómetro dá algum jeito mesmo que seja fora da vila situa-se perto e dá para ter alguma noção da precipitação acumulada...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2016 às 20:16)

Boas,
Chuviscos e *11,4ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2016 às 23:06)

Boas,
de vez em quando chove fraco, o acumulado está em *3,3mm*
Estão *9,1ºC*
o vento intensificou-se...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2016 às 00:28)

Chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca a moderada mas persistente à muito tempo belo dia


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2016 às 11:17)

Boas,
Chuva persistente


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2016 às 11:53)

praticamente não choveu no sotavento... vamos com 3,4mm. Esperava bastante mais, perto dos 10mm.


----------



## Thomar (4 Abr 2016 às 12:21)

Desde as 12H que chove moderado por vezes forte. Desde madrugada tem chovido fraco. Mas que belo dia de chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2016 às 13:05)

Chove sem parar e com intensidade  o acumulado está nos *14,6mm *
Vento forte


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2016 às 13:23)

Não chove nada no sotavento mas ao lado na Andaluzia está a chover bem. Parece coisa do demónio...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2016 às 13:24)

Disseram-me que há cascatas junto à estrada que liga Arronches a Portalegre...acredito, aqui perto da vila qualquer curso de água corre bastante, os terrenos estão alagados novamente...
A chuva acalmou durante 5 minutos mas já voltou e cai com intensidade, acumulado a subir, *15,2mm*
Que belo dia de chuva


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

A frente por aqui está a acabar, daqui a pouco o céu vai começar a abrir...
Olhando o radar é uma pena o Algarve estar a receber pouco chuva, da qual necessitam bastante.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2016 às 14:56)

chuva forte puxada a vento 
*17.1mm*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2016 às 15:33)

Parou de chover, o vento é que está a ficar bastante forte...
No ano passado por esta altura as temperaturas rodavam os 30ºC, neste momento estão *10,7ºC*
Acumulado de *18.9mm *, há água a correr por todo o lado...

4º dia de Abril chuvoso,se houver mais dias assim o mês vai ser bem acima da média,segue com *23.3mm *acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2016 às 15:45)

Parou de chover e já se vêm abertas no céu... segue-se agora o pós-frontal.
Ontem acumulou de chuva 7.1mm


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2016 às 17:12)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2016 às 17:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acabei de ouvir um trovão


Bela célula nas imediações de Portalegre:


----------



## talingas (4 Abr 2016 às 17:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acabei de ouvir um trovão


Pronto então não foi impressão minha..


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2016 às 17:18)

Chove bastante...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2016 às 19:24)

Tenho a impressão que o Algarve ficou a ver navios neste evento. ..mais um falhado!


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Abr 2016 às 20:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Tenho a impressão que o Algarve ficou a ver navios neste evento. ..mais um falhado!



Depende do sítio do Algarve... no sotavento sim, foi bastante fraco, mas no barlavento pelo menos Aljezur acumulou cerca de 17,5 mm. E a Fóia registou mais de 40 mm, um valor excelente.

Tem sido um Inverno muito seco no Sotavento algarvio, mas na Costa Vicentina, sem ter sido excepcional, pelo que me contam os solos estão bem servidos de água e a erva cresce abundantemente. Desde Dezembro não houve dias com grandes acumulados, mas sim muitos dias de chuva naquela região e muita humidade, que foi saturando os solos.


----------



## talingas (4 Abr 2016 às 22:31)

Por aqui tudo limpinho, 6,8ºC e vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a km/h...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2016 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva fraca. Ena, choveu 5 mm, mais 1 mm que em Março.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2016 às 23:11)

Boas,
Ainda choveu fraco por aqui durante uns breves segundos por volta das 17h, o acumulado subiu para os *19mm.*
Entretanto agora o vento é moderado e frio, estão *7,8°C *


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2016 às 23:58)

Dia de chuvinha fraca por aqui, a render 5mm no Sitio das Fontes e 0,8mm em Carvoeiro.

Foto do final da tarde, ao chegar a Silves. Nada de severo, muito pelo contrário. Mas estava "fotogénica"


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2016 às 14:36)

Boas,
Acumulado de ontem 23,7mm.
Hoje o dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Abr 2016 às 19:56)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Depende do sítio do Algarve... no sotavento sim, foi bastante fraco, mas no barlavento pelo menos Aljezur acumulou cerca de 17,5 mm. E a Fóia registou mais de 40 mm, um valor excelente.
> 
> Tem sido um Inverno muito seco no Sotavento algarvio, mas na Costa Vicentina, sem ter sido excepcional, pelo que me contam os solos estão bem servidos de água e a erva cresce abundantemente. Desde Dezembro não houve dias com grandes acumulados, mas sim muitos dias de chuva naquela região e muita humidade, que foi saturando os solos.



Não vou discordar mas antes da Páscoa vim de Lisboa até ao Algarve passando por Alcácer, Grândola, Sines e estas zonas estão bastante secas.
As zonas melhores devem ser de Odemira para baixo no extremo Oeste até à serra de Monchique. Não confundir Aljezur/Monchique com todo o Barlavento. Ainda assim posso dizer, por exemplo, que de da viagem de Lisboa para baixo a zona da serra do Caldeirão parece ser a melhor, na faixa de Santana da Serra até S.B. de Messines. Mesmo assim os níveis de água são muito baixos.
Em relação aos solos no início de Março não estavam nada saturados em toda a região Sul. Pelo IPMA quase toda a região sul estava em torno dos 40%. Aguardemos pela actualização deste mês.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2016 às 20:50)

Boa Noite!
Dia de céu pouco nublado e ameno mas o vento moderado de Norte dava um sensação mais fresca. Nada a ver com o de ontem, típico de primavera 
Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *5,6ºC
*
Neste momento, céu limpo e vento nulo...
Tatual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Não vou discordar mas antes da Páscoa vim de Lisboa até ao Algarve passando por Alcácer, Grândola, Sines e estas zonas estão bastante secas.
> As zonas melhores devem ser de Odemira para baixo no extremo Oeste até à serra de Monchique. Não confundir Aljezur/Monchique com todo o Barlavento. Ainda assim posso dizer, por exemplo, que de da viagem de Lisboa para baixo a zona da serra do Caldeirão parece ser a melhor, na faixa de Santana da Serra até S.B. de Messines. Mesmo assim os níveis de água são muito baixos.
> Em relação aos solos no início de Março não estavam nada saturados em toda a região Sul. Pelo IPMA quase toda a região sul estava em torno dos 40%. Aguardemos pela actualização deste mês.



Em meados de Março, fui a Sagres e parecia que estava noutro planeta.  Não vou dizer que estava no Minho que é exagerado. Mas entre Lagos até Sagres, mas principalmente entre Budens e Sagres estava tudo muito verdinho com umas vaquinhas e tal. Não tem nada a haver com a paisagem do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2016 às 23:43)

Boas,
Encontrei uma foto de uma cascata tirada hoje na Serra de S. Mamede perto de S. Julião:




Cascatas destas é o que não deve faltar na Serra...
_______________________________
Neste momento sigo com *8,9ºC *e vento nulo

Até amanhã


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2016 às 15:32)

Boas tardes 
Manhã fria e de algum nevoeiro nos vales, a mínima foi de *4,3ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco de leste e *20,2ºC *  
Que belo dia de primavera


----------



## ecobcg (6 Abr 2016 às 17:05)

20,1ºC de máxima em Carvoeiro e 24,3ºC no Sitio das Fontes. 
Zona interior está sem vento e a aquecer bem esta tarde...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2016 às 19:39)

Boas,
Hoje o dia já foi bem quentinho e amanhã ainda será mais.
Máx: *21,5ºC *
Min: *4,3ºC 
*
Neste momento nos locais à sombra já vai refrescando, mas ao sol ainda está calor.
Tatual: *16,2ºC*
*vento nulo *
*40% HR*
*
*


----------



## Thomar (7 Abr 2016 às 15:12)

Boas tardes! Depois de um amanhecer com algum nevoeiro e algum vento fresco, agora está um belo dia primaveril com uma temperatura a rondar os *+24,5ºC*!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Abr 2016 às 17:20)

Turistas na praia.. muito sol.. e temperaturas máximas de 23,1ºC em carvoeiro e 26,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
As esplanadas estão cheias...


----------



## Thomar (7 Abr 2016 às 18:21)

Na última actualização horária do IPMA das 16UTC existem 2 estações quase nos +26ºC, são elas:
*+25,8ºC* - Alcácer do Sal
*+25,7ºC* - Alvega
Amanhã sabemos se alguma chegou aos +26ºC ou se até passou esse valor.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2016 às 18:27)

Thomar disse:


> Na última actualização horária do IPMA das 16UTC existem 2 estações quase nos +26ºC, são elas:
> *+25,8ºC* - Alcácer do Sal
> *+25,7ºC* - Alvega
> Amanhã sabemos se alguma chegou aos +26ºC ou se até passou esse valor.



Certamente que tocou nos 26,0ºC / 26,2ºC
Boas temperaturas nos vales do Tejo e Sado.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Abr 2016 às 18:34)

Thomar disse:


> Na última actualização horária do IPMA das 16UTC existem 2 estações quase nos +26ºC, são elas:
> *+25,8ºC* - Alcácer do Sal
> *+25,7ºC* - Alvega
> Amanhã sabemos se alguma chegou aos +26ºC ou se até passou esse valor.


A de Alvalade também ás 16h com 25.2ºc.
Por aqui a máxima á volta dos 20ºc, dia bem agradável, á meses que não via isto


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2016 às 20:44)

Boa Noite 
Um dia magnífico de primavera  já tinha saudades deste tempo  é a altura que mais gosto...Bom para a esplanada e para passear...
Máx:* 24,2ºC*
Min: *5,4ºC
*
Entretanto hoje houve algumas nuvens altas ao pôr do sol e que deram algumas cores ao céu 









Tatual: *15,7ºC
vento fraco*
_______________
Amanhã o dia já não será tão quente, e no fim de semana chega novamente a chuva, 54mm é a previsão do GFS para os próximos 10 dias, tem insistido muito nisso mas pode retirar a qualquer momento, vamos ver, mas parece que este mês vai ser de muita instabilidade


----------



## PedroMAR (8 Abr 2016 às 02:04)

O vento por aqui está muito forte, rajada máxima de 25.30m/s


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia!
Manhã fresca, a mínima foi de *6,6°C. *o vento não deixou descer mais.
____________
Ainda não tinha falado mas falo agora sobre as geadas...apenas 20 este outono/inverno, que miséria, tenho a certeza que já houve vezes em que foram ultrapassadas as 50. Até mesmo a temperatura mais baixa (-1,8°C) não foi nada de especial tendo em conta o que vi no termómetro do carro em anos anteriores . Vamos ver como será para o próximo, espero que seja melhor...
______________
Neste momento por Portalegre vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2016 às 09:21)

Thomar disse:


> Na última actualização horária do IPMA das 16UTC existem 2 estações quase nos +26ºC, são elas:
> *+25,8ºC* - Alcácer do Sal
> *+25,7ºC* - Alvega
> Amanhã sabemos se alguma chegou aos +26ºC ou se até passou esse valor.



Bom dia! Afinal foram 3 estações que ultrapassaram a marca dos +26ºC:
*+26,5ºC - Portimão (aeródromo)
+26,3ºC* - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
*+26,3ºC* - Alvega

E algumas estações ultrapassaram os *+25ºC* todas a Sul do Tejo:
*+25,7ºC* - Alvalade
*+25,5ºC* - Castro Marim (RN Sapal)
*+25,3ºC* - Elvas
*+25,2ºC* - Setúbal (Areias)


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2016 às 15:12)

Por aqui estão *+19ºC/+19,5ºC* menos 5 graus do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2016 às 15:25)

Boas,
No caminho de Portalegre a Arronches a temperatura variou entre os 15ºC e os 18ºC, que grande diferença em apenas 21km, de manhã é sempre mais baixa aqui do que em Portalegre 
Aqui estão *17,6ºC* e vento fraco.
As nuvens altas já vão longe:


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Abr 2016 às 15:57)

Boas,
Hoje um dia diferente de ontem a temperatura ronda os 14ºc, o céu está algo nublado por nuvens altas.
Este tempo de acalmia está prestes a acabar


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2016 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde!
Algumas nuvens neste momento por aqui mas o sol vai aparecendo.
Vento fraco a moderado e *16,3ºC
*
Vamos lá ver se este evento anima este tópico...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2016 às 17:18)

Por aqui está assim...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2016 às 17:25)

E por aqui já chove...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2016 às 17:28)

Confirmo. Chove bem moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2016 às 18:23)

Boas,
Acabou agora de cair um aguaceiro curto mas moderado, acumulou *0,6mm *
O céu continua muito nublado, estão *13,4ºC *e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
A máxima ficou-se pelos *17,3ºC
*
EDIT (18:28h): Chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Céu a limpar e ficou fresquinho, *12,9ºC*
O vento acalmou.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2016 às 19:30)

O céu esteve assim a tarde toda, tirei algumas fotos durante um passeio pelo campo...
Houve momentos com mais nebulosidade:
16:55h:




16:59h:




Algum tempo depois o céu começou a ter mais abertas e o sol também espreitava, como não tinha acesso ao radar até pensava que hoje já não ia chover...
17:29h:




Aqui já havia mais nuvens a chegar e por detrás de mim estava bastante escuro mas não tirei foto porque havia muitas árvores na frente...
17:33h




Não tive tempo para mais fotos porque quando tirei esta foto já não se via a serra e só tive tempo de correr até ao carro e mesmo assim ainda apanhei uma pequena molha 

A temperatura ainda subiu um pouco, estão *13,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2016 às 00:52)

Boas,
Céu a ficar mais nublado, estão *7,8°C *

Hoje (dia 10) há uma caminhada a um dos cumes da serra de S. Mamede aqui do concelho mas parece que o tempo não vai ajudar


----------



## Thomar (10 Abr 2016 às 09:59)

Bom dia! Por aqui o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade.
Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA a frente que está (neste momento) no litoral tem muito bom aspecto e vai-se deslocando para o interior e pelos relatos dos nossos colegas do norte vem bem carregada de chuva, granizo, trovoada e vento.
 À espera da festa que vem lá para as 12h, mais ou menos.
Só há uma chatice, não tenho maneira de fazer registos fotográficos hoje...


----------



## Thomar (10 Abr 2016 às 11:12)

Começa a chover fraco. O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2016 às 11:19)

Boas,
Vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos puxados a vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2016 às 11:26)

Aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Thomar (10 Abr 2016 às 12:02)

A primeira frente já passou por aqui. Foram 30 minutos de chuva fraca a moderada. Agora vento fraco?!...


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Abr 2016 às 12:21)

Bom dia.
Ai vem ela  e deve querer ficar toda a semana.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2016 às 12:40)

Bom dia,
Acho que a frente já está a passar, chove muito fraco e nem acumula, o sol já tenta espreitar, talvez tenha sido o único que apanhou uma desilusão...
Fiquei com a pior parte 




EDIT: já parou, acumulou *0,1mm*


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Abr 2016 às 12:46)

Chuva moderada a forte no centro da cidade. Parece que a parte mais activa do frente está a passar por Portalegre neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2016 às 13:13)

7,8ºC, descida fruto da passagem da frente.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2016 às 13:17)

Aguaceiro bem forte neste momento  já compensou a frente que não prestou para nada por aqui...
A temperatura desceu bem, *8,7°C
Vento muito forte*


----------



## Agreste (10 Abr 2016 às 16:26)

céu nublado, dia ventoso e mais fresco. Não deve chover no Algarve hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2016 às 19:49)

Olá,
A tarde por aqui foi de algum vento mas sem chuva, aliás o sol até reinou e neste momento o céu está pouco nublado como se o mau tempo já tivesse passado...





Por acaso esperava mais animação hoje, o acumulado é de *1,4mm*
A frente por aqui rendeu 0,1mm os outros 1,3mm são de um aguaceiro forte que ocorreu à hora de almoço.

Estão *10,9ºC *mas com o vento moderado a sensação é bem inferior, os vidros das janelas até estão embaciados.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2016 às 22:39)

Chove bem por aqui com uma ventania dos diabos à mistura


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2016 às 22:56)

Chuva muito forte puxada a bastante vento a temperatura tem estado a subir, depois de ter estado em 7,7ºC agora está em *8,9ºC *


----------



## Agreste (10 Abr 2016 às 23:44)

Tempo fresco e ventoso, céu por vezes nublado sem chuva. Como se previa não choveu nada no sotavento do algarve nem é provável que o faça neste período chuvoso.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2016 às 10:02)

Bom dia,
Manhã de aguaceiros


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2016 às 10:08)

Bela carga de água a passar por aqui, até dá gosto


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia,
Chove bem por Portalegre...
Em Arronches por volta das 7:30h caiu um aguaceiro moderado. Vamos lá ver se o dia vai ser animado...


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2016 às 11:21)

Bom dia! Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas bastante fresco, pois notou-se bem a descida de temperatura.
Duas células uma a norte e outra a sul e eu no meio apanho apenas uns pingos...
Estou algo expectante com as previsões para hoje, será que é hoje que apanha por aqui granizo e trovoada?...
(segundo a previsão do estofex para hoje existe a possibilidade da queda de granizo de grandes dimensões, para já nem uma bolinha minuscula de gelo)


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 11:42)

Parece que vai entrar uma boa célula junto a Faro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Abr 2016 às 12:57)

Boas,

Por V.R.S.A. continua a mesma dança... pouca chuva, e secura a 'montes' ... não sei onde este ano isto vai parar... uns com tanto, outros sem nada... Barragens no limite da secura! 

Por aqui céu com boas abertas e aguaceiros fracos. 

IPMA com previsão de aguaceiros e trovoadas para o Algarve e não vejo nenhum modelo que sustente essa previsão!! Pode ser que estejam certos pois bem precisamos, principalmente nesta zona...

Bom Almoço a todos!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2016 às 13:01)

Em Elvas deve estar a cair bem, entretanto apesar de não estar em Arronches  disseram-me que lá também está a chover.

Por Portalegre céu com algumas abertas e o sol também espreita...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2016 às 16:24)

A tarde segue com sol á pouco tive de passar pela serra e tirei algumas fotos, 800m:


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

Muito escuro a SW, parece que vem lá uma boa carga de água.


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2016 às 18:32)

Afinal foi só um aguaceiro fraco acompanhado de algum vento.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2016 às 20:23)

Boas,
O dia por Arronches foi marcado por aguaceiros segundo o que me disseram...No caminho de volta para cá apanhei um aguaceiro intenso...
O acumulado na estação mais próxima é de *8,3mm *mas com situações de aguaceiros é incerto, aqui tanto pode ter sido mais como menos.
O mês segue com *34,6mm *nesta estação  nada mau visto que estamos apenas a dia 11.

Os dias têm sido bem frios para a época, já ouvi algumas pessoa falarem nisso, eu gosto das temperaturas assim mas é mau para as plantas pois com temperaturas destas não se desenvolvem grande coisa, mas no inverno já estavam adiantadas demais , anda tudo trocado.

Entretanto o céu está pouco nublado e o vento é fraco, ambiente bem fresquinho, estão *10,5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

Linha de instabilidade de Portalegre a


Agreste disse:


> Como se previa não choveu nada no sotavento do algarve nem é provável que o faça neste período chuvoso.



Tendo em conta a continuação da instabilidade até ao próximo fim de semana, não se tire já essas conclusões... 

Estamos numa época do ano favorável a fenómenos de irradiação terrestre que, acompanhados pela elevada humidade atmosférica, podem desencadear facilmente a ocorrência de precipitação convectiva dispersa... Pode não chover nada nalguns sítios mas poderemos vir a ter elevadas precipitações noutros locais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2016 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e com um mísero aguaceiro, que rendeu 1 mm, senão nem chovia durante o dia de hoje. 

Não se preocupem, que o GFS coloca chuvinha da boa dia 18. Este GFS faz as previsões parecidas à da Maya, nunca acerta uma. 

Venha o sol e o calor para a praia, que este tempo já enjoa e pelo menos sempre é melhor do que este faz que chove.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2016 às 21:32)

Acumulado de ontem de 6,7mm.
Hoje caiu um aguaceiro de manhã forte e um a meio da tarde.
vamos ver se chove esta noite.


----------



## Agreste (11 Abr 2016 às 22:18)

cairam 2 aguaceiros... 

3,2mm


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2016 às 00:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não se preocupem, que o GFS coloca chuvinha da boa dia 18.



O Arpege antecipa já para a próxima manhã bastante precipitação para grande parte do Algarve. É claro que depois vem um choradinho do costume se voltar a acontecer o que aconteceu o ano passado em Albufeira... O choradinho do costume, que já nos habituaram: não estava nos modelos, não acontece... 

EDIT (02h25): Na última hora os aguaceiros estenderam-se por todo o litoral do sotavento, desde Faro até Vila Real de Santo António... E as previsões apontam para mais precipitação na próxima manhã.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2016 às 02:10)

http://www.meteoredondo.com/​


----------



## MikeCT (12 Abr 2016 às 09:47)

5,2mm em Faro (cidade) esta madrugada/manhã, vento fraco e 15,7ºC


----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia ! Céu escuro a SE de Ponte de Sôr, linha células que se estende no sentido SW para NE, de Mora a Portalegre.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2016 às 11:18)

Bela chuvada que se abateu por aqui e com granizo


----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2016 às 11:36)

Por aqui vai chuviscando fraco. Desde que começou a instabilidade no fim-de-semana ainda não vi granizo...


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2016 às 11:42)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui vai chuviscando fraco. Desde que começou a instabilidade no fim-de-semana ainda não vi granizo...


Pode ser que ainda vejas há por aí umas boas células.


----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2016 às 11:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pode ser que ainda vejas há por aí umas boas células.


Espero que sim. No local onde me encontro na cidade não tenho tido muita sorte, ontem aqui apenas havia aguaceiros fracos mas a Norte e Sul os aguaceiros eram sempre moderados e se calhar hoje é a mesma sina, esperemos que não.
Entretanto continua a chuviscar.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2016 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
Mais uma manha de aguaceiros, à pouco caiu uma bela chuvada aqui em Portalegre mas não vi granizo, entretanto por agora o céu está muito nublado.

Pelo radar deve estar a chover bem em Arronches...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Abr 2016 às 13:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo radar deve estar a chover bem em Arronches...



Boa tarde.

Sim, confirma-se @joralentejano, ao meio dia chovia com vontade em Arronches.
A manhã passou com momentos mais escuros, alguma chuva e sol tímido a breves instantes, vento moderado e temperatura baixa. A tarde deve ser um pouco mais do mesmo, tal como o resto da semana.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2016 às 13:37)

A célula do granizo de manhã:


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2016 às 13:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Sim, confirma-se @joralentejano, ao meio dia chovia com vontade em Arronches.
> A manhã passou com momentos mais escuros, alguma chuva e sol tímido a breves instantes, vento moderado e temperatura baixa. A tarde deve ser um pouco mais do mesmo, tal como o resto da semana.


Obrigado pela confirmação 

Entretanto chove novamente com Intensidade por Portalegre


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Abr 2016 às 14:30)

V.R.S.A.

Para meu espanto, posso dizer que foi uma madrugada chuvosa...Choveu até que bem... Agora pingas dispersas, temperatura amena e sem vento!!

A ver se IPMA acerta nas Trovoadas aqui no sul... a probabilidade é muito baixa...


----------



## Agreste (12 Abr 2016 às 15:04)

dia de aguaceiros em geral fracos... 4,6mm.


----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

Boas! Afinal já vi hoje uma célula jeitosa. Não tinha trovoada nem granizo, mas choveu durante 30 minutos (13h45m e as 14H15m) alternando entre o fraco e breves períodos moderados.
Mas o que impressionou mesmo foi o vento. Durante os primeiros 15 minutos o vento soprou moderado a forte com rajadas fortes. As árvores dobravam-se todas.
Deixo aqui uma foto dessa célula a oeste de Ponte de Sôr cerca das 13H00m.


----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2016 às 16:13)

Estão a passar por aqui 2 aguaceiros seguidos. 
O primeiro deixou só chuva fraca e o segundo que está a terminar além de chuva fraca também choveu moderado. 
Agora vai chuviscando.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2016 às 17:00)

Já se ouve trovoada


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2016 às 17:18)

Passou ao lado... ouvi 2 míseros trovoes...
Estou a ver que não será hoje que vejo uma trovoada de jeito.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2016 às 19:54)

Céu muito escuro e já chove


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2016 às 20:19)

Quem olhava para este escuro pensava que vinha ai o fim do mundo, mas não passou de meia dúzia de pingas que mal deram para melhor a estrada. 
Não espero mais chuva hoje, acumulado na estação mais próxima é de *2,9mm *
Ainda não houve uma única trovoada por aqui, isto ainda não acabou mas até agora esperava mais, vamos ver os próximos dias, o GFS prevê *96,3mm * mas só em vendo é que acredito.

Agora estão *11,8ºC *e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2016 às 22:17)

Finalmente consigo abrir o fórum...à pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco e o acumulado subiu para *3,1mm* 
Vamos lá ver se aquela linha de instabilidade chega cá...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2016 às 23:47)

Grande linha de instabilidade a SW daqui, pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago mas deve ter sido impressão pois não houve registo...
O radar foi-se


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2016 às 00:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Grande linha de instabilidade a SW daqui, pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago mas deve ter sido impressão pois não houve registo...



Sim, trovoada neste momento entre Estremoz e Arraiolos... vejo bastante relâmpagos a partir de Estremoz. Trovoada em progressão para nordeste, em direcção a Sousel e Fronteira. Se estiverem ainda activas, estas DEA chegarão a Arronches dentro de 45 minutos.

Aqui em Estremoz o céu está pouco nublado e há luar 

Rain Alarm


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 00:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Sim, trovoada neste momento entre Estremoz e Arraiolos... vejo bastante relâmpagos a partir de Estremoz. Trovoada em progressão para nordeste, em direcção a Sousel e Fronteira.
> 
> Aqui em Estremoz o céu está pouco nublado e há luar
> 
> Rain Alarm


Tao depressa parece vir na minha direção como passar ao lado, está confuso...
Relâmpago agora


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2016 às 00:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Tao depressa parece vir na minha direção como passar ao lado, está confuso...



Pelo Rain Alarm segue em linha recta em direcção a Arronches... mas já sem DEA.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 00:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelo Rain Alarm segue em linha recta em direcção a Arronches... mas já sem DEA.


Pela a última atualização do radar do IPMA também parece vir na minha direção, vamos ver se não passa de raspão, se cá chegar acho que pelo menos uma carga de água deve dar
Vai chuviscando...


----------



## Agreste (13 Abr 2016 às 00:49)

um ou outro aguaceiro mais intenso mas tudo de muito curta duração... choveu apenas durante a madrugada e manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 00:51)

Dilúvio  e antes de começar a chover com mais intensidade caiu um pouco de granizo
O acumulado no Assumar em pouco tempo subiu para os *4mm *desde as 00h
Que barulheira a chuva faz...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 00:55)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes e muita chuva,  que temporal e granizo outra vez, só falta a trovoada  como a estação está um pouco distante pode não estar a chover desta maneira onde está situada visto que a célula é pequena, aqui da maneira que está a chover o acumulado já deve estar a superar os 10mm
No Assumar vai em *5.1mm*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 01:18)

Chuva forte persistente  é bom adormecer ao som da chuva 

Até amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2016 às 01:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva forte persistente  é bom adormecer ao som da chuva  Até amanhã



Vês ? Eu bem disse que ia na direcção de Arronches... Tudo a passar a norte de Estremoz... nem uma pinga por aqui  

A linha de instabilidade formada desde Montemor, passando por Arraiolos e em direcção a Sousel e Arronches parece estática, pelo que essa área de instabilidade deverá acumular bastante precipitação ao longo das próximas horas... Estremoz, a cerca de 15 quilómetros a sul dessa linha de instabilidade, por enquanto ainda não teve qualquer precipitação.

*EDIT (02h00):* Finalmente... chuva moderada em Estremoz  A linha de instabilidade desloca-se para leste/nordeste um pouco mais a sul e passa agora também sobre Estremoz.


----------



## Thomar (13 Abr 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia. Ontem à noite choveu bastante, das 20H às 24H, durante esse período foi quase sempre chovendo fraco com alguns períodos de chuva moderada. 
Não registei trovoada a nem granizo. A temperatura mínima hoje foi de *+7,9ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 11:37)

Boas,
A trovoada continua sem querer nada por estas bandas, não vi qualquer actividade eléctrica ontem...
Mas lá se salvou o acumulado que já não foi mau: 13.6mm.
Neste momento sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Agreste (13 Abr 2016 às 12:38)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco... um dia agradável.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,
Aquela linha de instabilidade deu muita chuva até às 3 da manhã...o acumulado no Assumar é de *10.7mm, *mas aqui deve ser mais, visto que a chuva mais forte passou por aqui e mais a sul dessa terra. Tenho mesmo de arranjar um pluviometro 
Aqui na zona hoje de manhã os campos estavam todos alagados e os ribeiros iam bem cheios, o rio também tinha maior caudal.

À pouco chuviscou. Neste momento muitas nuvens e o sol vai espreitando, estão *16,5°C *


----------



## Agreste (13 Abr 2016 às 20:31)

parecia que este final de tarde ia ter chuva com o céu bastante ameaçador mas nada aconteceu...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 21:52)

Boa Noite!
Dia de muitas nuvens, por volta das 14h caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Máx: *17,1ºC*
Min: *6,7ºC*

O acumulado total do mês já ultrapassou o de Março (ver assinatura), está em *48,5mm*, nos próximos dias irá aumentar, pensei que fosse ficar bem acima da média mas os modelos têm cortado na precipitação. Ontem o GFS nesta saída previa 96mm, hoje prevê 28mm, bem me parecia que era bom demais para ser verdade 

Neste momento estão *10,7ºC *e vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 22:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite!
> Dia de muitas nuvens, por volta das 14h caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
> Máx: *17,1ºC*
> Min: *6,7ºC*
> ...


Também caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco por aqui a essa hora, nem acumulou... amanhã deve ser ver a chuva passar mesmo ao lado, segundo as previsões.
Quando a esmola é grande o pobre desconfia


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 22:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco por aqui a essa hora, nem acumulou... amanhã deve ser ver a chuva passar mesmo ao lado, segundo as previsões.





Davidmpb disse:


> Quando a esmola é grande o pobre desconfia


É verdade, amanhã por aqui devemos só ter chuva lá para o final do dia e deve ser pouca. Mas a diferença da precipitação prevista de ontem para hoje é muito grande, insistiu muito num grande acumulado e já estava a ter esperanças  mas nesta altura já se sabe que é incerto, por exemplo, nenhum modelo previa aquela chuvada que caiu esta madrugada por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2016 às 05:18)

Boas madrugadas! 
Céu pouco nublado, estão *8,3°C *e vento nulo.


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2016 às 11:36)

céu pouco nublado, temperatura agradável nesta altura embora com algum vento.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2016 às 18:50)

Boas,
Já pelo Alentejo, o céu está muito nublado, bastante ameaçador mas não passa disso.
O vento é moderado e a temperatura é bem amena, *17,3°C *
Máxima de *19,1°C*
*________________*
Um pequeno Off Topic:
Parece que faz hoje 52 anos que ocorreu umas das maiores cheias de que há memória no Rio Caia e causou bastantes prejuízos.
A pessoa que falou nisto meteu esta foto de uma cheia de 2013, em invernos chuvosos as cheias são assim, no dia 14 de abril de 1964 esta ponte ficou tapada, não consigo imaginar a quantidade de água que caiu nesse dia e o enorme caudal pois estou habituado apenas a ver cheias iguais à da foto.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2016 às 19:32)

Boas,
Tal como estava previsto a chuva tem passado ao lado , mais valia ter tido um dia de sol.
Vento moderado.
Pode ser que amanhã e sábado tenhamos melhor sorte.


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2016 às 21:23)

dia de primavera embora um pouco mais fresco que ontem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2016 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado e mais quente que ontem.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC
actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2016 às 09:45)

céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2016 às 10:05)

Céu muito nublado mas não chove, por agora é ver tudo passar ao lado da região sul  mais valia estar sol...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2016 às 14:39)

Estremoz: ontem não choveu mas hoje já ocorreram aguaceiros ao início da tarde. Por agora muito vento...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

Superfície frontal fria chega agora a Estremoz... chuva moderada 

As previsões apontam para tempo instável e progressiva descida de temperatura até Domingo.


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2016 às 15:19)

Boas! Ao contrário do que eu esperava, já choveu bem por Ponte de Sôr!
Das 12H15m ás 13H chuviscos, das 13H ás 14H chuva fraca a moderada, das 14H ás 14H20m chuva forte, 
e daí até agora esteve sempre a chover fraco a moderada. Por agora só uns chuviscos.
Nota para a descida da temperatura aquando da chuva forte a temperatura desceu aos *+13,6ºC*, Agora *+14,4ºC.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 15:24)

Boa tarde

Por Arronches começou agora a chover moderadamente a forte, com acentuada descida de temperatura.

EDIT: de forte a torrencial em segundos...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2016 às 15:26)

Chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

Que chuvada caiu por aqui


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove bem



Belo eco amarelo sobre Arronches


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Abr 2016 às 15:54)

@actioman  vai pondo as barbas de molho


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2016 às 15:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @actioman  vai pondo as barbas de molho


Eco alaranjado mesmo lá por cima


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @actioman  vai pondo as barbas de molho



He he he! 
Acabou por passar a norte da cidade. Mas ainda chuviscou qualquer coisa, a EMA do IPMA registou 3,1mm.
A chuva não era muito forte, mas com pingas enormes, pequenos baldes de agua! 

De resto dia com alguns aguaceiros que se iniciaram a seguir ao almoço e olhando ao radar estarão a findar. A temperatura amena, a rondar os 20ºC e com a passagem dos aguaceiros desce até aos 17ºC aproximadamente.
Agora dizer que nestes dias já por aqui houve alguma coisa de importância a relatar, não houve.

Abraço.


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2016 às 18:15)

chuva entre as 16:00 e as 18:00... por vezes moderada. Talvez se tenham ultrapassado os 5mm. 
Agora o sol já brilha de novo.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2016 às 18:16)

9.6mm em Alcoutim entre as 16 e as 17h


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2016 às 19:17)

Boas,
Foi impressionante a chuvada que caiu por aqui, durou pouco tempo e ainda bem, sim digo ainda bem porque se aquilo que caiu tivesse durado mais tempo havia estragos e não eram pequenos, só mesmo quem viu é que sabe porque não consigo descrever, foi a primeira vez que a chuva me inundou a casa, de certeza que caíram mais de *10mm* em poucos minutos e não, não é exagerado. Até algum alcatrão da estrada da minha rua foi arrastado...
Entretanto no Assumar a estação leva *2,4mm*, algo muito localizado portanto.

Agora não chove, o céu começa a ficar pouco nublado e está fresco.
Tatual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2016 às 20:06)

6,7mm, nada mau.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2016 às 20:40)

Agreste disse:


> 6,7mm, nada mau.


Face à secura dos terrenos é praticamente nada! Os cactos que tenho no Jardim devem ter adorado. No fim de Março eram as plantas mais saudáveis que tinha!


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2016 às 00:11)

Nickname disse:


> 9.6mm em Alcoutim entre as 16 e as 17h



Caro, presumo que esteja a falar da estação de Martinlongo, desconheço a existência de uma estação em Alcoutim!


----------



## Thomar (16 Abr 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia! Mas que bela madrugada  , chuva e mais chuva.
Infelizmente não tenho como medir a precipitação, mas posso-vos dizer que choveu quase a noite inteira a partir das 00h15m.
E a partir das 4H até às 8H sempre a chover, ora fraco, ora moderado, ora forte e acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas.
Acredito, que esta noite/madrugada tenha chovido à vontade mais de 20/25mm (apesar das estações mais próximas Alvega e Avis apresentarem valores baixos), pois estou levantado desde as 6H e vi chover mesmo muito.
Agora, tudo calmo, não chove, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, temperatura actual de *+14,4ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2016 às 08:27)

Boas,
Manhã de chuva por vezes forte por aqui, acompanhada de bastante vento


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Abr 2016 às 09:22)

Altura Algarve.
Depois da tarde de ontem já tirar um pouco a sede às terras parece que temos uma linha de instabilidade a fazer pontaria direta ao Algarve... Linha essa que pela trajetória deve durar algumas horas.

Espero que assim o seja, não irá resolver o problema de falta de água com que o Algarve se depara mas pelo menos amnisa qualquer coisa...

Será?


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 10:19)

Chove bem por aqui  desde as 6 da manha que chove.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2016 às 13:27)

Estremoz: início da manhã com muita chuva...

Hoje também o Algarve teve direito à passagem de uma linha de instabilidade que deixou precipitação de oeste a este.


----------



## Thomar (16 Abr 2016 às 14:08)

Agora, aguaceiro fraco com muito vento, vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Edit: Chove forte com muito vento!


----------



## Thomar (16 Abr 2016 às 14:15)

Já parou. Foi tão forte quanto curto. Venha o próximo! 

Imagem de radar do IPMA do aguaceiro que passou:


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 14:36)

Boas,
Depois de uma manhã chuvosa neste momento está assim:
SW:




ESE:




Vento moderado com rajadas fortes, o sol vai espreitando e está bem quente 
Tatual: *17,6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2016 às 14:50)

Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 16:04)

Aguaceiro em aproximação, céu a ficar muito escuro, vento a intensificar-se e temperatura a descer...~
Atual de *16,8ºC*
Máxima de *18,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 17:25)

Céu a ficar negro e vento em intensificação, boas células em aproximação  vamos ver se se aguentam


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 17:57)

Chuva forte  foi moderada durante 20 minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 18:20)

Bom aguaceiro, a parte final foi a melhor, muita chuva e vento e até caiu algum granizo, a temperatura desceu bem, sigo com *13,5ºC*
O céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2016 às 19:52)

á pouco escutei um trovão... cenário muito negro para norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2016 às 20:31)

frederico disse:


> Caro, presumo que esteja a falar da estação de Martinlongo, desconheço a existência de uma estação em Alcoutim!



Aliás, Alcoutim ainda fica a 30 kms da estação, o que é uma distância bastante grande. 

Hoje, foi um dia de bastante chuva tanta chuva que só rendeu 1 mm, por aqui. Aqui, o melhor dia poderá ser 2ªfeira/3ªfeira, aí sim acredito que possa ainda surpreender ou não, que o vento virá de SE.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 20:58)

Boa Noite 
Final de tarde calmo por aqui...
Foto que tirei ás 20:10h:
Há uma linha que separa...




Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco.
Tatual: *11,3ºC
90% HR
*
Acumulado no Assumar é de *3,5mm*, o mês está nos *54,4mm*,antes do evento o que o GFS previa fez-me pensar que o mês fosse ultrapassar os 100mm, nem perto  mas assim é muito bom. Vamos ver como será 2ª e 3ª feira.
Aqui o acumulado de hoje deve andar à volta dos *5mm *


----------



## MikeCT (16 Abr 2016 às 21:31)

Em Faro (cidade) o dia rendeu uns míseros 1,8mm.
Já na minha estação do Corotelo (S. Brás de Alportel) tinha 21,2mm pelas 19h


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2016 às 22:36)

Consigo ver a célula que se desenvolveu a SW de Portalegre com a luz da lua...

*10,1ºC*


----------



## Agreste (16 Abr 2016 às 23:15)

o dia deve fechar com 5,4mm
ontem tivemos 13,7mm

http://www.meteociel.fr/temps-reel/obs_villes.php?code2=8554&jour2=15&mois2=3&annee2=2016


----------



## Thomar (17 Abr 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia! Está nevoeiro, vento fraco ou nulo e um temperatura de +10,8ºC.
Ontem ao final da tarde ainda houve trovoada que passou a N de Ponte de Sôr, e embora a trovoada passa-se ali ao pé da Bemposta (Abrantes) ainda se ouviu 6/7 trovões distantes e ainda deu para 3/4 minutos de chuva fraca a moderada com algum vento.
A rede blitzortung detetou 4 descargas aqui perto:
_16-04-2016 17:34:33 Longomel Ponte de Sor Portalegre 39.366 -8.003 
16-04-2016 17:30:28 Bemposta Abrantes Santarém 39.270 -8.163 
16-04-2016 17:20:59 Bemposta Abrantes Santarém 39.297 -8.237
16-04-2016 17:19:01 Bemposta Abrantes Santarém 39.308 -8.167_


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2016 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde,
Nevoeiro de manhã (mínima de *9,0ºC*) 
Neste momento o dia segue com muito sol e algumas nuvens...





Temperatura agradável e o vento é quase nulo.
Tatual: *16,7ºC*

Bom Domingo


----------



## frederico (17 Abr 2016 às 17:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aliás, Alcoutim ainda fica a 30 kms da estação, o que é uma distância bastante grande.
> 
> Hoje, foi um dia de bastante chuva tanta chuva que só rendeu 1 mm, por aqui. Aqui, o melhor dia poderá ser 2ªfeira/3ªfeira, aí sim acredito que possa ainda surpreender ou não, que o vento virá de SE.



Está difícil chegar sequer aos 40 mm que é o valor médio para este mês para as estações mais secas do sotavento, tipo VRSA.

E nos últimos 10 anos houve tantos meses de Abril em que a torneira do céu abriu a valer e compensou meses anteriores que haviam sido mais secos...

Cacela e Castro Marim devem estar com 340 mm neste momento, mas há locais pouco acima dos 250, talvez com menos, caso de zonas de Tavira ou da serra, Neves Corvo, vastas áreas da Andaluzia Ocidental. Huelva deve ir a par de Cacela, a oeste do Cabo de Santa Maria é que há valores mais próximos dos 400 devido ao evento de Novembro.

São já muitos anos seguidos abaixo da média.

A estação de Cacela tem média em torno dos 550 mm, Tavira fica acima deste valor, a serra de Cacela chegava perto dos 700 mm na zona do Faz Fato, VRSA anda em torno dos 480 mm, Huelva dos 500 mm, Martinlongo dos 550 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2016 às 18:56)

Boas,
Caiu um aguaceiro á pouco.
Ontem acumulou 9,4mm


----------



## Thomar (18 Abr 2016 às 15:23)

Boa tarde! Começa a cair uns pingos isolados por Ponte de Sôr. 
Segundo as imagens mais recentes de radar do IPMA vem lá alguma chuva.


----------



## Thomar (18 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

Afinal foram só mesmo uns pingos. Imagem do radar muito enganadora...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 15:56)

Thomar disse:


> Afinal foram só mesmo uns pingos. Imagem do radar muito enganadora...


A maior parte é virga. A chuva a sério ainda demora umas horas a chegar.


----------



## Thomar (18 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> A maior parte é virga. A chuva a sério ainda demora umas horas a chegar.


Acredito que sejam virgas, mas a camada de nuvens mais baixa não deixa ver.


----------



## Agreste (18 Abr 2016 às 18:38)

a frente parece-me bastante interessante para ter bons acumulados aqui... penso em aviso amarelo +20mm para o sotavento do algarve no espaço de 2 horas.


----------



## Agreste (18 Abr 2016 às 18:45)

é verdade que os modelos colocam mais chuva no golfo de cadiz do que aqui mas vamos lá ver se não se vão enganar e cai tudo mais a oeste.

as serras de huelva estão em aviso amarelo por chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2016 às 19:09)

Canaviais, Évora neste momento. Está abafado.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2016 às 19:40)

Agreste disse:


> a frente parece-me bastante interessante para ter bons acumulados aqui... penso em aviso amarelo +20mm para o sotavento do algarve no espaço de 2 horas.


 
Pode ser uma frente a jeito das elevações do barrocal e caldeirão e salvar o mês,  na média ou ligeiramente acima considerando a média do mês para Faro, por exemplo.
São sempre uma incógnita estes eventos ainda mais porque têm tendência de fuga para Este...
Olhando à posição da depressão modelada neste momento, eu tenho alguma esperança...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2016 às 20:05)

Boas,
Dia com muitas nuvens, de manhã o sol ainda apareceu mas de tarde o céu foi ficando mais carregado, também estava bastante abafado...
Máx: *22,8ºC*
Min: *6**,0ºC 
*
Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento nulo.
Tatual: *18,2ºC*
*60% HR *

Vamos ver como será esta madrugada e amanhã.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Abr 2016 às 21:29)

Nuvens _Undulatus asperatus_ (penso eu), hoje por volta das 19:00 aqui em Moura! Tempo abafado durante todo o dia.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2016 às 22:01)

Bem, posso dizer que está uma noite de verão  estão ainda *16,2ºC *e *66% HR *
Não há vento nenhum e está abafado, já não estava habituado a estas temperaturas de noite. À pouco chuviscou, pingas bem grandes.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2016 às 22:56)

Chove fraco  cheiro intenso a terra molhado a fazer lembrar as primeiras chuvas depois do verão.
*15,8ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2016 às 23:38)

Ninguém avista/avistou relâmpagos a NE? Começou se a formar alguma instabilidade no território, o blitzortung registou umas coisas a NE de Portalegre.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2016 às 23:41)

Avistei 1 relâmpago para os lados da serra e também pareceu-me ouvir um ronco belas células que se formaram...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2016 às 23:48)




----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2016 às 23:50)

SpiderVV disse:


>


Ah, aquela descarga a SSE daqui também deu um belo flash, mas até pensava que tinha sido impressão porque não esperava trovoada hoje


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2016 às 00:07)

aquele tufo na zona de sagres vai provavelmente aumentar em tamanho. 

trovoada e chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2016 às 00:59)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui, com 15mm acumulados em menos de 1 hora em Carvoeiro.. e rainrate maximo de 109mm/h ... não está mau...


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2016 às 09:06)

bastante menos do que esperava... 9mm

vamos ver se entra mais precipitação.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2016 às 09:23)

Na última hora do dia de ontem tive 16mm em Carvoeiro e 12mm no Sitio das Fontes. Durante a madrugada caíram mais 15mm em Carvoeiro e 17mm no Sitio das Fontes. Uma boa rega...  Falta agora é uma trovoadazita!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Abr 2016 às 10:00)

Agreste disse:


> bastante menos do que esperava... 9mm
> 
> vamos ver se entra mais precipitação.



A tua estação deve estar "afogada" com o pó


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Abr 2016 às 10:22)

Bom dia

Por Arronches, ficou quase de noite e está a chover moderadamente, com uma descida significativa da temperatura. Parece mesmo um dia de inverno, tal é a escuridão que o céu tem...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia,
Chove com intensidade 
Grande tombo que a temperatura deu de ontem para hoje, está bem fresquinho.
Entre as 7 e 8 da manhã também choveu bem.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também chove bem


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2016 às 12:45)

Grande chuvada que se abateu á pouco, tem sido uma manhã regada


----------



## MikeCT (19 Abr 2016 às 12:56)

Em Faro (cidade) esta madrugada "só" deu 7,8mm...a ver se vem mais qualquer coisita.


----------



## frederico (19 Abr 2016 às 13:12)

Pelo radar choveu mais a oeste de Faro e a leste do Guadiana. Parece mesmo que para a precipitação existem fronteiras. A província de Huelva está a levar uma valente rega. Entre VRSA e Faro pouco choveu. Parece coisa do demónio o que se está a passar com a precipitação no Sotavento.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 16:13)

Manha e inicio de tarde bem regados  a partir das 14h não choveu mais mas parece que vem lá mais 
*10.9mm *acumulados no Assumar.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2016 às 16:59)

Estremoz: tarde de aguaceiros, por vezes muito fortes


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2016 às 17:36)

Por aqui aguaceiros por vezes fortes


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 18:31)

Boas,
Muita chuva na última hora por aqui  está tudo alagado e os cursos de água estão todos com o caudal alto incluindo o rio caia, o ano passado por esta altura já estava prestes a secar.
*18.3mm *no Assumar.

Céu a ficar bastante escuro novamente.
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 18:48)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 19:08)

Quando o aguaceiro acalmou reparei nesta nuvem que tinha um movimento estranho, parecia estar a querer formar-se um funil 





Autêntico dilúvio neste momento


----------



## Smota (19 Abr 2016 às 20:17)

Boa tarde, por aqui muita chuva e hoje com algo que acho que vale a pena partilhar.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 20:47)

Chove novamente com intensidade  belos ecos a sul...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 21:23)

Aquelas células no Alentejo Central têm atividade elétrica segundo o Blitzoturg 

Já choveu com força à pouco mas por agora apenas chuvisca.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2016 às 21:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Aquelas células no Alentejo Central têm atividade elétrica segundo o Blitzoturg
> 
> Já choveu com força à pouco mas por agora apenas chuvisca.


Vês relâmpagos daí?


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 21:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vês relâmpagos daí?


Ainda não, vamos ver se chega cá


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2016 às 21:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda não, vamos ver se chega cá


Parece estar a desviar-se .... infelizmente não deve cá chegar.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 21:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece estar a desviar-se .... infelizmente não deve cá chegar.


também já não tem atividade elétrica...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 22:10)

Chuva torrencial puxada a vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2016 às 22:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado mas deve ter chovido durante o dia mais 2 mm, de manhã quando saí de casa tinha 7 mm e agora tenho 9 mm. Passei o dia, da banda de lá do Algarve e quase não choveu, só umas pingas na zona da Senhora da Rocha por volta das 14 horas, de resto, sol  muitas bifas com as pernas a mostra.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 22:24)

Que chuvada! o vento intensificou-se, só falta mesmo a trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2016 às 22:38)

Está uma célula estacionada a sul de Olhão, a coitada nem chega cá.  Vai ser esta que vai descarregar 30 mm por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 22:47)

As células estão com uma direção incerta, tão depressa parecem estar de SW como de SE 

Chuva moderada persistente.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2016 às 23:00)

Aguaceiros moderados, mas infelizmente não há trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2016 às 23:14)

Estremoz: muita chuva na ultima meia hora ... 

Até que ponto a Serra d`Ossa tem sido hoje um factor catalisador para desencadear correntes ascendentes de massas de ar, dando origem a linhas de instabilidade que depois se dirigem para norte? Tem sido uma constante desde o final da tarde.

O facto de termos tido uma depressão a oeste de Portugal Continental (sinceramente não me lembro de situações sinópticas deste tipo ocorrerem, isto é, de termos centros de baixas pressões estáticos a oeste de Portugal Continental) contribui para a entrada de massas de ar húmidas e quentes procedentes do Atlântico, carregadas de humidade, muito favoráveis à ocorrência de precipitação.


Imagem de satélite às 19h20





SAT24





IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

Chove torrencialmente  *25.5mm *no Assumar* * belíssimo acumulado.
vi um relâmpago e ouvi o trovão  a descarga foi perto do Assumar a NW, mesmo ao lado da IP2, mesmo onde está o eco amarelo na imagem de radar das 22:35h.
*79.9mm *mensais


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2016 às 23:54)

Olhando à evolução da nebulosidade pela animação das imagens de satélite, novas linhas de instabilidade deverão entrar pelo sul do continente ao longo da noite, sendo previsível a continuação dos aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas ao longo desta noite... Entretanto descargas eléctricas agora pelo nordeste alentejano.

Esta situação de instabilidade está aliada à presença de ar muito frio em altitude e aos elevados níveis de humidade relativa na troposfera, sendo previsível a continuação da instabilidade durante os próximos dias.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2016 às 23:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Olhando à evolução da nebulosidade pela animação das imagens de satélite, novas linhas de instabilidade deverão entrar pelo sul do continente ao longo da noite, sendo previsível a continuação dos aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas ao longo desta noite... Entretanto descargas eléctricas agora pelo nordeste alentejano.


Achas que essas linhas de instabilidade vão chegar aqui ao Nordeste Alentejano?
_________________
Chuva forte  que noite.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2016 às 23:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Achas que essas linhas de instabilidade vão chegar aqui ao Nordeste Alentejano?



A pergunta é boa  mas eu não tenho resposta para isso. O melhor mesmo é ir dormir com um olho fechado e outro aberto, a ver mesmo se ainda vem por aí qualquer coisa durante a noite 

(desculpem o off)

Onde neste momento também está a descarregar bem é no sotavento do Algarve (regime de aguaceiros).


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2016 às 00:02)

Gerofil disse:


> A pergunta é boa  mas eu não tenho resposta para isso. O melhor mesmo é ir dormir com um olho fechado e outro aberto, a ver mesmo se ainda vem por aí qualquer coisa durante a noite
> 
> (desculpem o off)


Hahaha, boa ideia  obrigado na mesma


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Abr 2016 às 00:08)

Pessoal o que acham das células em formação e deslocamento a SW?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2016 às 01:06)

Alguma atividade eléctrica já é vista em Faro:


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2016 às 02:12)

Os distritos de Faro e Beja com aviso meteorológico a partir das 03h00 por Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada podendo ser pontualmente de granizo (_Última atualização: quarta-feira, 20 de abril de 2016 0:43 UTC)._


----------



## aoc36 (20 Abr 2016 às 03:45)

Está feio as células ao largo do Algarve, já não falta muito tempo para chegar


----------



## Agreste (20 Abr 2016 às 09:46)

a trovoada dissipou-se... ficamos com 4mm.

entretanto já vamos com 48,1mm neste mês o que é o período mais chuvoso desde outubro, superando os 36mm de janeiro.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Abr 2016 às 10:36)

Algumas células a descarregar no mar a sul de Faro. Na praia choveu forte durante 30 min, pelas 10h, em Faro (cidade) só pingou total mensal na cidade está em 34,6 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2016 às 10:55)

Boas,
O acumulado de ontem ficou pelos 34.8mm, já foi uma boa rega.
Vamos ver o dia de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2016 às 11:35)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado, vamos ver como vai ser hoje em termos de chuva, as células estão quase estacionárias...


----------



## Thomar (20 Abr 2016 às 11:54)

Boas. Aqui em Ponte de Sôr a vista para Este é esta:






Esta célula já teve actividade electrica (rede IPMA e Blitzortung) passou por Avis e desloca-se para Norte e NNE.
Esperemos que mais logo também seja contemplado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Abr 2016 às 14:09)

Boa tarde

Aqui têm uma boa panorâmica do tempo neste dias no Alto Alentejo. Os aguaceiros são repentinos e torrenciais. Felizmente para a agricultura não têm sido acompanhados de granizo.
Por agora, em Arronches, continuam os aguaceiros, por vezes intensos e acompanhados de variações bruscas na temperatura.

Ps: peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto, mas foi tirada com o telemóvel


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2016 às 14:18)

Por aqui vai chovendo, já se ouviram uns trovões ao longe


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2016 às 14:49)

Bom dia,
Manhã sem chuva mas choveu bem à pouco  *5.6mm *em pouco tempo. Ouvi 2 trovões à pouco.

Neste momento já não chove mas o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2016 às 17:16)

Trovoada


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Abr 2016 às 17:53)

Boas pessoal. 
Uma amiga minha (Diana Marquês) captou isto em Nisa às 17.19 de hoje. 
É claramente uma Funnel Cloud!!!
Observou-se claramente movimento circular.


----------



## Thomar (20 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Uma amiga minha (Diana Marquês) captou isto em Nisa às 17.19 de hoje.
> É claramente uma _Funnel Cloud_!!!
> Observou-se claramente movimento circular.


Grande registo!  
Claramente uma _Funnel Cloud_! Ainda por cima no interior do país.
O concelho de Nisa tem estado sobre trovoada há uma hora!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2016 às 18:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Uma amiga minha (Diana Marquês) captou isto em Nisa às 17.19 de hoje.
> É claramente uma Funnel Cloud!!!
> Observou-se claramente movimento circular.


Sim, grandes células que passaram por aí Nisa/ Gavião.
Por aqui á pouco ouviu-se trovoada e choveu pequenas pedras de granizo, mas o melhor acabou por passar a norte.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2016 às 18:45)

Boas,
Tarde com um aguaceiro torrencial  por volta das 17:30h, também ouvi trovoada.

Fui dar uma volta por ai e tirei algumas fotos para ver como estão os terrenos e os cursos de água por aqui, mais logo coloco aqui


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2016 às 19:25)

Céu bastante negro por aqui, parece que vem lá mais um aguaceiro...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2016 às 19:32)

Dilúvio acompanhado de granizo.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2016 às 20:46)

Foto de Nuno Pimenta no centro da Cidade de Portalegre. Vou me abster de comentários quanto à minha sorte em eventos convectivos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com abertas à tarde. Durante a madrugada caiu água do céu, às 5 h da manhã, acordei com 2 bombas e um vendaval forte. 

Durante a manhã, apanhei um potente aguaceiro na zona de Altura que não via um palmo, parecia ser com granizo à mistura mas sem certezas ou então era com cada pinga de 3 euros. 

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Precipitação: 13 mm


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2016 às 22:05)

Boa Noite!
Aqui deixo as fotos que tirei hoje para mostrar como estão as coisas por aqui graças às chuvadas de ontem e hoje...
Ribeira de Arronches com caudal mais baixo que ontem, mas mesmo assim bem elevado...Ontem chegou àquela árvore do lado esquerdo:





Perto da quinta de uns familiares meus:








Muita água vinda de um campo de cultivo...
Já galgou várias vezes as margens...




Uma pequena barragem que já estava a deitar a água fora, não enche muito mais que isto porque começa logo a alagar as hortas que estavam mesmo ao meu lado devido à ifiltração da água por baixo do chão...
Campos muito verdes, este ano por aqui temos muita erva, quando secar vai ser um grande problema para os incêndios mas bom para o gado...




Entretanto duas fotos para demonstrar como tudo o que chovia os campos já não conseguiam absorver...
Um batatal onde as batateiras já começavam a aparecer...








Aguaceiro que descarregou bem por aqui por volta das 17:30h já a ir em direção à serra:
ENE:




Células a explodir a Oeste:




Espero que gostem 
___________________
Acumulados na estação do Assumar:
Ontem: *26.6mm*
Hoje: *8.5mm*
*35.1mm *nos dois dias, muito bom.
Mensal: *89.5mm*


Neste momento, muitas nuvens e o vento é nulo.
Tatual: *10,7ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (20 Abr 2016 às 22:44)

Umas fotos de uma das células que passou por aqui à hora de almoço:











Álbum completo


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2016 às 00:00)

Estremoz: o dia de hoje decorreu bem mais calmo, com aguaceiros esporádicos, pouco frequentes e fracos.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2016 às 07:31)

Bom dia.
Nevoeiro e *8,8°C*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Abr 2016 às 08:43)

Ontem, por volta das 20:00. Como disse alguém... Eh pá! Está um cogumelo no céu!


----------



## Thomar (21 Abr 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia! Chuva fraca/chuvisco agora por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2016 às 12:24)

Boas,
Acumulado de ontem de *15,2mm.*
Em 2 dias *50mm* certos


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2016 às 17:37)

o penacho tropical chegou cá... pena que o ar frio não seja em maior quantidade para instabilizar esta massa de ar. Podia chover durante um dia inteiro de forma certinha.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2016 às 19:25)

Dia de hoje bem mais calmo com um ou outro aguaceiro.
Ainda é possível que esta noite haja alguma convecção por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2016 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu muito nublado mas sem chuva...

Agora chuviscos e *12,7°C*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2016 às 22:21)

Já dei uma vista de olhos  algumas destas estações meteorológicas têm já os dados de ontem...






http://snirh.pt/


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2016 às 22:34)

Já chove por aqui, veremos o que acumula.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2016 às 23:01)

Chuva forte  quanto ao acumulado estou ás aranhas pois a estação do Assumar está off.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

Chove como se não houvesse amanha não esperava tanto...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2016 às 23:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove como se não houvesse amanha não esperava tanto...



É verdade... desde o início da noite que chove continuamente de forma sempre certinha...  



Agreste disse:


> o penacho tropical chegou cá... pena que o ar frio não seja em maior quantidade para instabilizar esta massa de ar. Podia chover durante um dia inteiro de forma certinha.



Pouco frio à superfície não deu para o desenvolvimento convectivo no Algarve com a entrada de ar mais quente...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2016 às 23:51)

Continua forte e persistente o caudal do rio vai voltar a subir...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2016 às 00:00)

Alentejo a ser um íman de convecção e precipitação no geral neste evento. Obviamente quando não estou por aí.  Vou acumulando certinho na estação em Portalegre também.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Abr 2016 às 10:06)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado ao inicio da manhã, agora já está pouco nublado e o sol já brilha.
O rio voltou a subir com a chuva desta noite, aliás, nestes três dias ainda não parou de ter um belo caudal, sempre a entrar na barragem é muito bom.
Dias com sol já começam a fazer falta, está tudo bem regado, agora é que vai começar tudo a crescer em força.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Abr 2016 às 18:40)

Boa Tarde,
Dia com muitas nuvens mas o sol ia aparecendo e estava bastante quentinho...a temperatura hoje já foi amena.
Máx: *19,3ºC*
Min: *8,4ºC*
Acumulado de hoje: *1.5mm*
Ontem: *7.8mm*
Mês: *98.8mm *

Neste momento muitas nuvens escuras a chegar que já vão tapando o sol. vento nulo
Tatual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Abr 2016 às 19:07)

Chove bem em Aljezur


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2016 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito nublado até meio da manhã, agora muitas nuvens mas com tendência a irem desaparecendo, o sol vai espreitando e está calor, vento fraco.
TAtual: *19,5°C*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2016 às 22:04)

Boa Noite 
Um dia muito agradável de primavera e assim vão ser os próximos  
Apareceram algumas nuvens altas no horizonte ao pôr do sol que deram uma cor rosa, desculpem a qualidade mas foi à pressa com o telemóvel e a vista aqui de casa para o poente não é a melhor e para alem de ter as casas na frente estou numa zona baixa 
Aqui ficam as fotos:





Lá ao fundo ainda se vêm os restos das nuvens que estiveram presentes durante quase todo o dia:




Máx: *21,2ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC *

Os dias vão ser quentes mas as noites prometem ser frias, as amplitudes térmicas vão disparar como é hábito nesta altura...

Neste momento céu limpo e vento nulo.
Tatual: *12,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 13:14)

A sempre bela praia da Arrifana:


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2016 às 13:19)

Boa tarde 
Noite fria com uma mínima de *5,8°C *
Neste momento muitas nuvens e estão *20,6°C *
Vento muito fraco


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2016 às 18:36)

Boas,
A máxima por aqui foi de *23,6ºC*

Agora céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e estão *21,8ºC*


----------



## Agreste (24 Abr 2016 às 22:43)

dia de verão por causa da radiação solar... o sol queimava bem.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2016 às 11:58)

Bom dia e bom feriado 
Céu limpo e vento fraco de leste...
Tatual: *20,7°C *
O carro está ao sol e marca *32°C  *


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2016 às 13:15)

O vento acalma e a temperatura dispara...
*23,7°C*
Na rede IPMA praticamente já todas as estações da região sul estão acima dos 20°C


----------



## Dav (25 Abr 2016 às 13:37)

Por Marvão *20ºc, *céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2016 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e chegou o Verão.  Agora, vai ser sempre a suar até Outubro.  

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 20.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

Boas,
Dia de quase verão por aqui, durante a tarde surgiram algumas nuvens mas nada demais...
Pôr do sol de hoje:





Máx: *25,0ºC*
Min: *6,1ºC*
Casaco de manhã, t-shirt de tarde 

Neste momento céu limpo e vento nulo...
Tatual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2016 às 12:00)

Bom dia,
Por Portalegre o dia segue quente com nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Para a semana já chegam os primeiros 30°C do ano  espero que não seja o mesmo do ano passado...mas já começa a ser habitual o verão começar em maio


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2016 às 21:27)

Boa Noite,
Manhã fria mas uma tarde quente, as nuvens altas também apareceram, à tarde era possível ver cumulus a tentar desenvolver-se para SE mas não havia condições...
Máx: *24,1ºC *
Min: *6,3ºC*

E é assim que se arranjam as constipações nesta altura 

Neste momento já vai refrescando, o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco, antes de o sol se pôr era possível ver bastantes nuvens altas no horizonte.
Tatual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Abr 2016 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado até meio da manhã mas neste momento  já há boas abertas...notou-se bem a descida de temperatura, estão *15,5°C *


----------



## joralentejano (27 Abr 2016 às 18:49)

Boas,
Tarde com nuvens altas e um pouco abafada mas o vento ia refrescando...
Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *8,8ºC  
*
Neste momento céu mais nublado e vento fraco a moderado
Tatual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

Boas,
Para surpresa minha á pouco caíram umas pingas.
Dia mais fresco hoje e amanhã será igual.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (27 Abr 2016 às 21:06)

Boa noite.
Por do sol desta tarde por Quarteira.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Manhã fria com muito orvalho por aqui...
Mínima de *7,1°C *

Neste momento céu azul com algumas nuvens, estão *11,4°C *


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

Boa Noite!!
Dia de céu pouco nublado, durante a tarde surgiram alguns cumulus, hoje já se notou o dia mais quente, ao sol estava bastante calor mas à sombra o vento fraco ia refrescando, sensação bastante agradável.
Máx: *21,8ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC*

Hoje vi duas queimadas, uma na serra da Penha em Portalegre e outra avistava-se aqui de Arronches na serra muito próxima do ponto mais alto, é bom que as pessoas comecem a ter cuidado, ainda está tudo verde mas com este calor os solos já estão secos e as ervas também já não devem demorar muito a secar, este ano vai ser complicado pois em certos sítios a erva é muito densa e é quase do tamanho das árvores mais baixas, a chuva deste inverno não foi muita mas infiltrava-se bem nos solos fazendo com que a erva crescesse com toda a força, é bom agora mas no verão é um enorme problema se ninguém limpar nada.
________________
Neste momento nuvens altas e vento fraco fazendo com que a temperatura não desça tão depressa...
Tatual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia,
Nuvens altas e sol, estão *13,1°C *
Mínima de *7,6°C*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 11:30)

A pouco e pouco vai aumentando a nebulosidade, disparando os cúmulos que começam a apresentar algum desenvolvimento vertical... A tarde promete instabilidade.

Redondo  S.Miguel de Machede  Lagos


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2016 às 13:34)

Muitas nuvens por aqui que se foram formando, começam a crescer células na serra de Aracena, às vezes aqui de Arronches consigo vê-las a "explodir" mas com estas nuvens todas vai ser complicado...
Está bastante abafado...o vento é quase nulo.
Tatual: *21,6°C *


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2016 às 14:13)

a partir de logo à noite até domingo hora de almoço +ou- vou estar em Portalegre só para avisar  duvido que acabe por vir fazer seguimento aqui porque também vai estar bom tempo e não tenho acesso a temperaturas e só posso vir no telemovel


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2016 às 14:22)

Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento por aqui, mas não deve passar disso...
Para o Baixo-Alentejo e Algarve devem começar a " rebentar".


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 14:41)

Acentuada instabilidade em S.Marcos da Serra, em progressão para nordeste (Almodôvar).


A forte insolação aliada ao relevo acidentado favorece o surgimento de correntes ascendentes de ar que, carregadas de humidade procedentes de sudoeste, facilitam o surgimento de nebulosidade e a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Abr 2016 às 14:48)

Céu a ficar interessante. A ver no que isto dá...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2016 às 14:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Acentuada instabilidade em S.Marcos da Serra, em progressão para nordeste (Almodôvar).
> 
> 
> A forte insolação aliada ao relevo acidentado favorece o surgimento de correntes ascendentes de ar que, carregadas de humidade procedentes de sudoeste, facilitam o surgimento de nebulosidade e a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


E já há descargas elétricas


----------



## Thomar (29 Abr 2016 às 15:18)

Na rede Blitzortung, as descargas registadas:

Hora UTC    Localidade                                  Concelho                  Distrito       Latitude        Longitude 
29-04-2016 13:57:38      São Marcos da Serra                  Silves                        Faro          37.316        -8.347 
29-04-2016 13:56:14      São Bartolomeu de Messines     Silves                        Faro          37.348        -8.294
29-04-2016 13:56:14      Silves                                          Silves                        Faro           37.212        -8.489
29-04-2016 13:52:29      Alferce                                         Monchique                Faro          37.267        -8.502 
29-04-2016 13:52:29      Santana da Serra                        Ourique                     Beja          37.431         -8.258 
29-04-2016 13:44:49      São Marcos da Serra                  Silves                        Faro           37.371        -8.427 
29-04-2016 13:38:31      São Marcos da Serra                  Silves                        Faro           37.347       -8.352


----------



## Thomar (29 Abr 2016 às 15:23)

A imagem de radar do IPMA tem bom aspecto 







As células nascem na serra algarvia e deslocam-se para NE.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2016 às 15:47)

Boas,
Nuvens em desenvolvimento para NE:




estão *23,8ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2016 às 17:00)

Já estão bem desenvolvidos e parece que estão mesmo por cima da serra...




*24,2ºC*
Grande desenvolvimento a NE...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 17:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Já estão bem desenvolvidos e parece que estão mesmo por cima da serra... *24,2ºC *Grande desenvolvimento a NE...



Essa nebulosidade não tem força para se transformar em cumulonimbos; não vão dar em nada. Alguma coisa a surgir virá de sudoeste, mas não tem pernas para cá chegar...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 18:35)

Agora sim com um aumento generalizado da nebulosidade e ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos... Fotografia para noroeste de Estremoz (18h15):


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Abr 2016 às 19:09)

Pequeno aguaceiro neste momento! Vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Abr 2016 às 19:19)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Pequeno aguaceiro neste momento! Vento aumentou de intensidade.


Muito localizado mesmo! Mas bastante enérgico!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 19:59)

19h45...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 20:58)

Agora mesmo (20h50), a partir de Estremoz e na direcção de Borba...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2016 às 21:07)

Relâmpago para SSW


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Abr 2016 às 21:29)

Hoje vinha eu descansado como habitual de Lisboa para Évora, saí de Lisboa com um sol radioso e uns 23º.  Abri o tecto de abrir, meti os óculos de sol e deixei-me vir nas calmas até casa após uma semana de work. 

Na viagem vim sempre a apreciar algumas células de desenvolvimento algo vertical, mas sempre com o pensamento que aquilo estaria para os lados do Redondo/Extremadura Espanhola/Etc, etc..
Para meu espanto quando estou a passar a saída para a Boa Fé/São Sebastião da Giesteira na N114, começa a ficar tudo muito escuro e sinto uma pinga a cair-me na mão. De repente começa a cair uma chuvada digna de nota, tive de fechar a porcaria do tecto de abrir à pressa 

A temperatura caiu de 22º para 15º em menos de um ápice, e, kms depois, a passar o kartodromo já as estradas estavam bem cheias de água, e sempre a cair pingas grossas.

Foi um final de viagem giro até. 



















Já em Évora, um pôr do sol com cores brutais, pena não ter conseguido captar decentemente.





Agora, parece-me tudo calmo por Évora.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2016 às 23:52)

16,9ºC aqui por Portalegre com vento moderado de NE. Está prevista intensificação do vento, como comum nesta configuração atmosférica, aumentando a temperatura mínima.


----------



## MikeCT (29 Abr 2016 às 23:54)

Saí da zona de Grândola pelas 15:30 em direcção a Faro, o céu estava pouco nublado e estavam 25,5º no carro. 20 km a Sul começou a chover por vezes com bastante intensidade e a temperatura caiu para os 15º , , e veio sempre a chover até entrar no Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Abr 2016 às 02:06)

Boas,
Céu limpo e vento nulo...
Estão *11,2°C
*
O vento acalmou à pouco tempo o que impedia a temperatura de descer e neste momento ainda estar acima dos 10°C


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2016 às 12:20)

Na zona baixa da cidade não se observou o aumento do vento, o que resultou numa inversão térmica. Mínima de 9,1ºC. 18,6ºC actuais.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Abr 2016 às 14:05)

Boa Tarde
Mais uma manhã fria e de muito orvalho, a mínima foi de *6,1ºC *

Neste momento vão surgindo nuvens que vão tapando o sol de vez em quando...
Tatual: *21,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (30 Abr 2016 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
Dia quente com algumas nuvens mas nada demais...
Máx: *24,8°C *
Min: *6,1°C*

Neste momento o vento de NE intensificou-se e já está a fazer subir a temperatura...depois de ter estado em *14,1°C *já está em *15,2°C *
Humidade muito baixa, apenas *32% *e continua a descer...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2016 às 23:05)

Vento em intensificação, com 49 km/h de NE. 17,0ºC.


----------

